# Medal Ceremony ?  ?



## NeverSayNever (31 July 2012)

anyone when team GB will get their medals?  i wanna go for a hack


----------



## devonlass (31 July 2012)

Not sure actually,but *think* the individual stuff get's going again soon,and assume medals will be after that??

No idea TBH but also hope it's fairly soon as I have also arranged to ride this afternoon!!


----------



## 4x4 (31 July 2012)

haha I've already bee got 2 exercised - now on sofa!!


----------



## mtj (31 July 2012)

Radio 5 reckoned it would be at 3.40, after 2nd round jumping.


----------



## devonlass (31 July 2012)

mtj said:



			Radio 5 reckoned it would be at 3.40, after 2nd round jumping.
		
Click to expand...

Yikes I've arranged to ride at 4pm,will the whole thing be done and dusted by then do we reckon??


----------

